# OEM IPOD BUST



## mctwig (Sep 3, 2001)

Bought an OEM and had it installed, expecting to work more like the Cassette adapter I was using...Big Mistake. 
If you are use to to FM transmitter or the Cassette adapter, DON'T buy the OEM. The inability to control the IPOD directly is a huge mistake and one VW should correct. Until they do, I would recommend all interested buyers to search this forum and use the other alternatives listed.
And if you are dead set on getting the OEM, I have one for sale...($100 shipped -USA)
If you currently have an OEM and would (if it were an option)gladly take it to the dealer in exchange for a new one that allowed controls from the radio and the IPOD, reply to this post in hopes that VW hears what we have to say... 
Thanks...


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

thats why you buy the dension ice link for 150 and have all the controls the stock unit, plus the ability to control it fron the ipod controls too
(the oem unit is even made by dension)


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

oh, one more thing you might find interesting , the connection cables on both ends of the unit are interchangeable, so you could buy the dension, and simply plug it into the existing installed cables and have it work perfectly then resell your eom with the dension radio end of the harness
check enfigcarstereo as they have the lowest dension prices


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: OEM IPOD BUST (mctwig)*

I like mine just fine. (It's all about the playlists!) Not having to mount the iPod in arm's reach keeps the interior clutter-free. The flexibility of mounting the iPod out of sight (e.g. the glove box) protects the iPod from both sunlight and theft (out of sight, out of mind). Driving is safer when I don't have an iPod staring at me, begging for attention, too.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

I believe the OEM is made by P.I.E. not Dension. I was looking at how both the PIE and Dension works compared to the Audi iPod adapter in my A3. Seems like the Audi's OEM functions like P.I.E.'s.
-Bruin


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: OEM IPOD BUST (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_I like mine just fine. (It's all about the playlists!) Not having to mount the iPod in arm's reach keeps the interior clutter-free. The flexibility of mounting the iPod out of sight (e.g. the glove box) protects the iPod from both sunlight and theft (out of sight, out of mind). Driving is safer when I don't have an iPod staring at me, begging for attention, too.

My thoughts exactly...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2584232


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (BruinToo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BruinToo* »_I believe the OEM is made by P.I.E. not Dension. I was looking at how both the PIE and Dension works compared to the Audi iPod adapter in my A3. Seems like the Audi's OEM functions like P.I.E.'s.
-Bruin

no, the harware, is deffinatly dension, infact the connection cables to the car, and the ipod connection cables are the same between oem and dension
you could add a dension docking cradle to your oem ipod interface, however its cheaper in the long run to buy the dension if you wanna do that cause the cradle is 40 dollars if purchased separatly, and now that the dension is on sale for 150, its preiced very competivly to the oem, and you have more options avalible to you with the different control modes, and choice of either the dock cradle, or ipod cable


----------



## jerseyrebel13 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

I know that this thread has been dead for a while but I have a few issues I'm wondering about concerning the VW ipod adapter:
ow my unit may be a particular issue that others aren't experiencing, so please tell me if any of you with these are having similar problems. I have an 06 jetta 2 series, with the 6cd changer option and my ipod adapter installed by the dealership. I have the car back there 4 times already for some strange issues.
1. Whenever the car starts up with ipod connected, always starts on CD6 (all songs on ipod), if it was playing a particular playlist prior to turning the car off once the car is started again it will always default back to CD6. However still playing whatever track from whatever playlist it was using before i.e. CD4. Now this is strange but tolerable, and not the biggest issue I have.
2. When first selecting my ipod if I select something other than CD6 (a playlist for example), the selection automatically goes to CD1, all the CDs flash off and then back on, sound cuts out for a second and the play starts at the very first song on the ipod, back on CD6. If then select another CD it will work. This is extremely annoying and I can't believe that this is a typical thing, it's almost as if the ipod loses its connection briefly and resets. I've had the car back to the dealer 4 times mainly because of this, there response so far has been "we can't duplicate it" Even though I was able to show the service desk guy it happening and had it happen immediately when I picked up the car last time.
3. A strange high pitched sound that happens occasionally, in their defense this isn't something that I can even duplicate and only happens every onece in a while. I know it's not the particular track because it happens on several tracks and even can be heard in the silence between changing tracks. The only way it seems to stop is when the car is shut off or sometimes if the radio is shut off and turned back on.
All in all these are the things that I find terribly dissapointing right now, there is no chance of me getting my money back for the equipment and that admittedly is my own fault. But, is it so much to ask for this hunk of junk to work properly? Please let me know if any of you have experienced similar issues. I love VW cars and will continue to buy them, but chances are I won't be investing in any of there accesories any more or using this particular dealership for my business anymore.
Also as a side note, I have tried two different ipods and had these problems occur with both.

Lastly, if this is actually the dension unit, is there a way to restore control to the ipod since the navigation through the radio is rather clunky, I'd like to have the option of both, the Dension allows it as per the product spec page.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (jerseyrebel13)*

I will have to find out the interface we used on the 2006 rabbit in the shop. We placed the ipod cable end in the center console, allowing it to reside unseen when you wanted, and you can pull the cable out when you want to change things. The beautiful thing about the car, is that it has the arm rest that adjusts and holds itself up one click, not only is it the perfect height, but it doesn't pinch the cable. The unit was mounted behind the dash 4 days after taking delivery, and activates the CD changer external input (CD 1 Track 99, labeled EXT).
The interface was inexpesive, and integrated into the stock unit, simply by plugging in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_I will have to find out the interface we used on the 2006 rabbit in the shop. We placed the ipod cable end in the center console, allowing it to reside unseen when you wanted, and you can pull the cable out when you want to change things. 

many poeple enjoy having the ipod mounted in this location, however because the distance you have to run the ipod cable from the back of the radio to the center console many people find that there ins,'t much slack in the cable available
we offer this extension for people wanting to mounnt the ipod in the center console:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








this extension extends the ipod cable an additional 6' and mounts between the unit and the ipod cable
it is compatable with the following interfaces: Dension (not the gateway units), DICE, Blitzsafe, OEM VW , and USA Spec


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Blitzsafe was the interface used... I love it.


----------

